# Austria hiking trails verboten?



## gsmolin (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm headed to Reutte, Austria from 26-31 May and bringing my bike. Unfortunately, the only trails I can find online are long, grinding doubletrack climbs followed by long doubletrack descents.
I've already been there and done that and want to ride the loads of singletrack hiking trails that I've seen everywhere there, but I also don't know the rules about whether riding hiking trails in Austria is forbidden. In Germany here we're told not to ride the hiking trails but occasionally do, being very courteous to hikers and allowing them to pass (i.e. not screaming past them at 40 kph).
So, are mountain bikers allowed openly on hiking trails in Austria or, if it is technically forbidden, is it a similar situation where if you're courteous to hikers and don't be an a$$ you're OK?
Thanks!


----------



## Mr.Frog (Mar 31, 2010)

Sure no problem in Austria . 
A quick google search revealed Reutte to be catering to us 2 wheelers . Looks like a great place to go . And so close to Munich.

I know germany has that silly 2 meter rule for cyclists , but that has never kept me off the trails of the Black forest. 

Hiking trails are usually very well marked , and austrian flag painted on rocks and actual signposts at trail intersections , with distances and walking times.

People are generally very openminded and friendly.

Of course like always it's wise to avoid heavily congested areas , 
near big mountain huts and hotels , gondola/trams and certain old mountain towns /spas famous for catering to the retired hiking /wellness crowd.

Also when riding below treeline , watch out for cows and sheep . 
They are kept pretty free roaming and the enclosurers have gates , step over fences or a grill in the road to keep the animals inside.

The roads are open to all non-motorized travelers - just remember to close the gate once through.

Have a Blast,

Cheers,
Erik ;-)


----------

